# Host a meeting....



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We need members to volunteer to host a meeting. We usually have our meetings in the houses of members. We could also use a public building IF we don't have to pay very much. Whomever hosts picks the date they can host.

Please post here if you are interested in hosting a meeting. We need places to meet. You can also pm me.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm more than happy to host a meeting BUT I live a considerable distance from the Metroplex so not sure people would drive an hour + for a meeting here?
The topic could be on setting up a planted tank with CO2 and you could all "practice" on my many pitiful excuses of planted tanks! LOL!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Fishyspots where are you located? We do take field trips so a meeting at an out-of-the-way spot once in a while works.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I am clear up in Whitesboro, between Sherman and Gainesville. Wish there was a good LFS or some nice place for you to visit/field trip in this area to make it work. I might be able to come up with something for a meeting in the Denton area if you think that would work and would be closer to the Metro?


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

FWIW, I would personally love to have something in the Denton area.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

I promise everyone once this house gets presentable I will be having a meeting here just with everything going on it really is no where near ready for a meeting


----------

